# wondering if this is possible..



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

is it possible to breed them together?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

where's croc keeper?

i need to know ASAP!!!!!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

black_piranha said:


> where's croc keeper?
> 
> i need to know ASAP!!!!!


I'd seriously doubt if they can interbreed. They are two entirely different families of snake from different parts of the world and in all probablity have incompatible genitalia.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I dont think its possible eaither... and why would you want to?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

thought if its possible why not give it a try? also wanted to see how it would turn out.


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

is there a way to manually get a snake off and collect his snake goo? sorry if this was offensive i tried to keep it clean but i just woke up


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats like being god, this actually reminds me of the simpsons when homer puts there dog and cat in a bag and tries to breed them. im not a fan of man made cross breedeing personally.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

No need to do it or try it!


----------

